# WTB: Seiko Kinetic Charger: Not required at the moment



## electorn (Aug 12, 2015)

*WTB: Seiko Kinetic Charger: Not required at the moment*


View Advert


Not to worry at the moment, thank you.




*Advertiser*

electorn



*Date*



*Price or Trade Value*



*Category*

Wanted


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

Rent a wrist?


----------

